# GreenValueHost - OpenVZ VPS BLOWOUT! 30GB HDD, 1GB RAM, 2TB BW, 2 IPs only $2.95/mo or $20/year!



## GVH-Jon (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey there VPSBoard members! Thanks for taking a look at our advertising thread. GreenValueHost is currently having an OpenVZ VPS BLOWOUT SALE! Let's make this short and sweet.

The plan will feature:

*30GB RAID Disk Space*

*2000GB Premium Bandwidth - 1000mbit Port*

*1024MB Guaranteed RAM*

*1536 Burstable RAM*

*2 IPv4 Addresses*

*-> DataCenter: Colocrossing*

*-> Location: Buffalo, New York, USA*

*--> Price: $2.95/Month or $20/Year*

_*To top it all off, all virtual servers are INSTANTLY activated!!*_

Order Link: https://secure.greenvaluehost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=132

Questions? Please feel free to contact us by submitting a reply to this thread or by submitting a ticket to our sales department.

Thanks!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 28, 2013)

And yet another host that should add the word Buffalo to the location text.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 28, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> And yet another host that should add the word Buffalo to the location text.


Buffalo is a part of the state of New York. In most cases people prefer to know the state in which it's located. The city doesn't really matter.. unless you're a hypocrite.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 28, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Buffalo is a part of the state of New York. In most cases people prefer to know the state in which it's located. The city doesn't really matter.. unless you're a hypocrite.


Makes it look like you are purposely avoiding telling people you are in CC.  Especially since most here can see through that.  It makes it look like your ashamed of your location or hiding the fact you are using CC.   Also, there is a huge difference between the bandwidth in Buffalo and a real New York City based network mix, so yes, this can be a bit deceptive telling people you are in "New York" and not defining where.  

Cheers!


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Buffalo is a part of the state of New York. In most cases people prefer to know the state in which it's located. The city doesn't really matter.. unless you're a hypocrite.


Yes it is however I would argue that the city does matter.  For all the reasons TheLinuxBug stated above but also because most have more than one VPS and want to ensure they are not placing it in the same location as others they have, hence city matters very much.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 28, 2013)

Yet you don't show us your love 



TheLinuxBug said:


> Makes it look like you are purposely avoiding telling people you are in CC. Especially since most here can see through that. It makes it look like your ashamed of your location or hiding the fact you are using CC. Also, there is a huge difference between the bandwidth in Buffalo and a real New York City based network mix, so yes, this can be a bit deceptive telling people you are in "New York" and not defining where.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 28, 2013)

The way you put it, the VPS could end up in Albany, Niagara Falls, New York City, Buffalo, Syracuse, etc.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 29, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Makes it look like you are purposely avoiding telling people you are in CC.  Especially since most here can see through that.  It makes it look like your ashamed of your location or hiding the fact you are using CC.   Also, there is a huge difference between the bandwidth in Buffalo and a real New York City based network mix, so yes, this can be a bit deceptive telling people you are in "New York" and not defining where.
> 
> Cheers!


You're making yourself look like an overdramatic hypocrite against colocrossing right now because you're trying to tell lies to bash the datacenter. The reason that our advertisements just say "New York, USA" is because we thought that consumers would prefer just knowing the state and country. If they wanted to know more, they could always just visit our website and click on the network & datacenters page here: http://greenvaluehost.com/network.html where we *proudly* inform our clients that we use ColoCrossing and that their network is fantastic. It's been there ever since the site launch.

If we had our servers located in XO Communication's datacenter in NYC and advertised New York, USA, you wouldn't say a thing.

Are you still not over the ColoCrossing-LET fiasco? It's time to let go.

You may also need to brush up on your English speaking skills, because the definition of deceptive is "giving an appearance or impression different from the true one; misleading". Since when was *BUFFALO* not a part of *NEW YORK* and the *UNITED STATES*?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 29, 2013)

Have you noticed the recent update to the offer rules?  I think I am not the only one that saw this as an issue.  Here is an excerpt for you:



> Noteable changes are the requirement to post the DATACENTER your services are offered from as well as the *actual* location of the datacenter. For example, people say: "Chicago, Denver, Seattle, and *New York*", but typically their 'New York' is Buffalo, and not NYC. *We want providers to be more honest about their actual physical location, so we now require the actual CITY to be used in the description.*


Please review the updated rules: Click Here

So, from now on, please "proudly" inform your potential clients in your advertisement and there will no longer be an issue. 

Cheers!


----------



## jarland (Jul 29, 2013)

It's funny because it wasn't that long ago people were getting sick of the colocrossing bashing. Now I'm getting sick of the paranoid "everything is an insult aimed at colocrossing" attitude. You're not cheering for an underdog when referring to the company that single handedly owns the low end VPS market so using the martyr angle to avoid topics and attempt to shame everyone who says something you don't like will get very old very fast.

Before you play another martyr card, I provide zero competition for you.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2013)

> trying to tell lies to bash the datacenter


Since when is ColoCrossing a datacenter? They rent and resell (cage|rack)space, nothing more.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 29, 2013)

Actually, as per the new rules published yesterday for VPS offers you must include the actual city and list the datacenter(s) used: http://vpsboard.com/topic/4-updated-rules-for-posting-vps-offers/

This isn't a stab at Colocrossing, some will argue that their Buffalo network is one of their most stable/best. I've never used it so I don't know. But this is to prevent confusion as there are a number of providers who offer multiple locations and list cities for their other locations, then say 'New York' instead of Buffalo.

Not a huge deal, but I've edited your post to say Buffalo. All new offers from all providers need to meet this criteria.

For what it's worth, BuyVM does this too. On their site they list the city for one location, and the state for the other. It's confusing and somewhat misleading. 'Vegas and New York'. If they post an offer on here in the future they'll need to be clear in their offer as well by saying Vegas and Buffalo.

I won't remove the post, but also for future reference your offer should have a small description of your company and what you're all about.

From the updated rules:


Offer *must* include a small description of the company and of the plan details. Don't just list plans, tell us about your company.
I may send out a mass PM to all providers just to make these updated rules more clear.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 29, 2013)

> BuyVM does this too


One of these days I'm gonna stop letting Fran write the content >_> Danke for pointing that out suh... corrected now.


----------



## peterw (Jul 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> where we proudly inform our clients that we use ColoCrossing and that their network is fantastic.


If your are proud of your service provider then why do you hiding things? Some hosts like you do mix cities and states like they want. IPXcore does the same.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Jul 30, 2013)

peterw said:


> If your are proud of your service provider then why do you hiding things? Some hosts like you do mix cities and states like they want. IPXcore does the same.


I'm not trying to hide anything at all. If I was, then the information wouldn't be *PUBLICLY AVAILABLE ON OUR WEBSITE*. At the time that this thread was posted, all content was following the rules. The city rule was not implemented at the time of the post and I wasn't aware of it until I was messaged about it by Curtis.

When will the conspiracy against ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing providers end? This is getting ridiculous and you all know it.


----------



## jarland (Jul 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> When will the conspiracy against ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing providers end? This is getting ridiculous and you all know it.


That's the martyr card I'm talking about. If you're proud of colocrossing then keep your chin up and stay proud. You've posted more about colocrossing hatred than any other single person that I've seen lately. It kind of comes across as two guys chilling on the couch not saying a word, and one keeps blurting out "Stop being so mean to me!" Invisible enemy or trying to shame people for things said previously by making yourself out to be some kind of victim to uninformed onlookers? Just chill and move on.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> When will the conspiracy against ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing providers end? This is getting ridiculous and you all know it.


No one is doing this besides you. There are multiple who advertise here and have service with CC such as CloudShard, DotVps or BuyVM and no one seems to bash you.

This buffalo thing is getting ridiculous though. Before Choopa provider used to promote as NY and now buffalo providers are. Might as well just promote the country instead of promoting the city. You know, people are generally happy by knowing what country they are using.

Unless you are ashamed of your provider (like I am with dacentec and hence barely promote our lenoir location), I don't see any reason for not promoting city. But that is just me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Just dropping by to let people know a few things!

As Curtis/MannDude said, from now on we'll be requiring the City Names in the location!  GVH-Jon just didn't know it yet as the rules are just new.  Not a problem really, just make sure to all you providers out there to get your next ad post right! 



GVH-Jon said:


> When will the conspiracy against ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing providers end



There's no conspiracy.  Relax.  It was just a simple request for clarification that other people started commenting about.  Hopefully our new revised rules will help prevent issues like this in the future (mostly miscommunication)!


----------



## Lee (Jul 30, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I'm not trying to hide anything at all. If I was, then the information wouldn't be *PUBLICLY AVAILABLE ON OUR WEBSITE*. At the time that this thread was posted, all content was following the rules. The city rule was not implemented at the time of the post and I wasn't aware of it until I was messaged about it by Curtis.
> 
> When will the conspiracy against ColoCrossing and ColoCrossing providers end? This is getting ridiculous and you all know it.


I am not going to turn this into a CC fest but I did just want to point out that there is no conspiracy any more, it's fact, aside from owning LET and denying it they also own CVPS, I and some others have seen absolute proof that they simply can't talk their way out of.

Now all of that is water under the bridge and old news.  But the real point here is about knowing who is where, Digital Ocean has opened up another New York City DC location, so with all the "New York" providers it fairly essential for many to have visibility of where their service will be and with whom in terms of the top level provider.

I am not bashing CC, they have a very large chunk of the market in their area and good luck to them however they choose to do it.  The same applies to areas like the Netherlands, it's becoming quite saturated and with fewer data centers you again need to know who is where if you have a distributed presence there.

And besides all of that If you post an offer here, LET/LEB or WHT it simply makes good customer focused sense to tell them exactly where you are instead of expecting them to get part of the info in the offer and then have to go to your website to find the rest.


----------



## dzchimpo (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd like to know how long you've been in the VPS business.


----------



## Lee (Aug 4, 2013)

They have been about for a year or thereabouts, quite inexperienced as I can remember his early post content on WHT.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Aug 4, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> They have been about for a year or thereabouts, quite inexperienced as I can remember his early post content on WHT.


Says the guy who sold his company within 2 months of opening it 

You didn't even know the full definition of a VDS until I told you earlier today .. and you're calling me inexperienced. Sure, there may be a lot of things I don't know, but along the way I've openly admitted my mistakes to the public on several forums including WHT and LET, and I continue to learn, improve, and mature over time. Obviously that's not the case for everyone because you won't move on from trying to slander me after I disproved some of your statements on WHT.

You said you weren't trying to bash me but rather you just happened to think of "the wrongdoing accusations" (Conveniently *right after *a bunch of posts came in contradicting your statements in the WHT thread I mentioned). Honestly, everyone is wrong at one point. You don't have to take it so seriously.

I have, without a doubt, just lost a lot of respect for you. It's such a shame.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2013)

C'mon guys, let's all play nicely.

Anyhow, after three reports on this thread and a request from the OP to have it locked, I'm locking it. Go fight it out in the relatively un-moderated IRC :lock:


----------

